# How many times should I bath and groom my dog



## triaxle32590 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a mini schnauzer...And I brush him everyday and I have been bathing him every two weeks.... Or I bath him when he gets dirty.....I don't know how many times I should take him to the groomer.... Oh heck I know nothing about bathing and grooming. Can any one give me pointers Please....


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I would say to just give him a bath when he gets dirty or stinky. I give Snoopy a bath every 2 to 4 months.


----------



## triaxle32590 (Feb 19, 2008)

I dont want to dry his skin out and make him itchy by bathing him too much....... So I do try to keep him from running through mud and stuff....


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Giving him a bath every two weeks can dry his skin out unless you are using a really good shampoo and conditioner. I don't have a yard so my dog only goes out on leash so I am able to keep him from walking on dirt and stuff. So I would try and keep him away from the mud as much as possible, I know you can't in your yard but you can put straw down over the mud.


----------



## acanoffleas (Jan 15, 2008)

Typically, a good frequency for professional grooming is every 4-6 weeks. Since you bathe and brush your dog frequently, I'd say you could get away with going 6 - 8 weeks for a haircut. The main concern, of course, is matting - if you start finding mats, or are unable to comb them out yourself, then I'd say it's time to get your pup to a groomer. 

I'd also say that as long as you're using a quality shampoo, a bath every 2-3 weeks should be just fine. Most industry standard shampoos will NOT dry out the skin. Oatmeal and/or hypoallergenic shampoos are great for frequent bathing.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

I use baby wipes on my mini schnauzer in between baths, like after we go to the dog park and he's stinky. (We have only had him groomed once and bathed him at home twice since the end of October when we got him). And I try to brush him at LEAST weekly. But the last groomer cut him short on his belly and on his back legs, so he doesn't have much of a skirt right now so he's a little easier.


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

Most schnauzers are groomed every 6 weeks or so. As far as bathing, my Shih Tzu is bathed every 7-10 days and brushed out daily and his skin is fine. A lot depends on the shampoo and conditioner you use.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Elsa gets groomed every 3 months. There are times when we are very active, and the weather isn't so kind, that she'll need bathing more frequently than that. But, if you brush him regularly, he probably will only need to see a bath if you take him to a groomer. My experience has been schnauzers are pretty non-smelly and clean.


----------

